# Kids Shoes



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Help

I have 3 kids...so you can imagine all shoes that come along on a camping trip. Where do you keep them all??? I find them everywhere in and out of the TT.
Anyone have any good ideas. We have runners, rain boots, sandles, slippers etc.

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

LOL. I know what you mean. Our two little ones (5 & 2) have more shoes in the camper than I own







We put 2 pairs each in their bunk pockets that hang on the wall, then stuff all the rest in a drawer under the rear wardrobe cabinet. At least that's what we TRY to do


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We keep one of those 4 milk jug style boxes by the door, all shoes drop in there and the kids can always find their water shoes or flip-flops if they want them. I keep my boots below one of the bunks but only used them a few times.


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

ours all stay outside on the artificial turf.

I also picked up a set of the expandable containers that CostCo had a while ago. The small one we use for a trash can and the large one we sometimes use for shoes or towels.


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Heres where we put our shoes in the Outback.









Vern


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Like Y-Guy ours go into milk crates, stored outside. With 3 kids we use 2 crates, one for water shoes and sandals and one for running shoes.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Got the milk crate. Great idea









Vern I like the shoe pocket Idea as well. Were did you actually mount it?

Thor


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Boy, you guys are making this shoe thing too complicated!! Here is where we put our shoes:

*Two year old's left shoe:* Outside under the trailer
*Two year old's right shoe:* Under the kitchen table
*Four year old's left shoe:* In the toilet
*Four year olds right shoe:* Unknown...are you sure we brought it?
*Moms left shoe:* In the dogs mouth
*Moms right shoe:* Neatly placed next to the door
*Dad's left shoe:* Outside with the two year old being used as a sand bucket
*Dad's right shoe:* Heading up the dogs rear if she doesn't let go of mom's shoe!

See, no need for boxes, crates or hangers!!!









Steve


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Ah, you're all making it too complex.... Put 'em in a box, take the box to the post office, and ship it off to their college dorm room. Yeehaw! Empty-nested!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

LMAO Steve & Vdub!!!


----------



## vern38 (Aug 18, 2003)

Thor, mounts at the foot of the bed. Works great. *Empty-nested!* been that way around here for about 9 years









Vern


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Guys

Got a good laugh







Thanks for the tips.

Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Someone made a mod that I really liked... We have not made the mod yet but still may do. They took the step up to the bed slide and made a shoe box out of it.

We do the under the trailer thing with a box/container of some sort... It, so far, has been the best solution for us.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

LOL ... very funny.

We keep ours in a rubbermaid bin in the bottom of the TV/Wardrobe cabinet just inside the door. (had a bad experience with Spiders by leaving them outside







)

Similar to Steve ... that's assuming we can find them









Wayne


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Empty nest? When can I legally kick them out? One is almost 19, the other 22. How do you make them leave? Change locks?

I like Verns idea best. Where I camp...it's always pretty dirty. The shoes would get really wet & cruddy in a crate.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man. Empty nest? I got BIG separation issues! ME not them. My sixteen year old isn't as mature as I'd like her to be (gee I bet I'm unique there, huh) and she is a year and a half from college. She's already taking college credit classes in HS! My son couldn't find his way out of the bathroom if we didn't have a map on the wall! He's only 5 years from leaving. How do we get them ready for leaving!

I can't handle this! Where is my 3-year old???









Oh, shoes, yeah...

We tell our kids to keep them with them unles there is dirt or wet issues (when aren't there?). When we have dirt, sand, or wet issues, we have a rule to leave the shoes on the mat just inside the door, get your hot chocolate and before anything else, take care of the shoes (clean them up with wipes, pounding on the ground or on the camper tire - can't tell them enough - the TIRE). My kids are old enough to take on the responsibility. Most of the time. Once in a while. When I yell. Sometimes.

I do mine and my DW.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Our two kids were driving us nuts with their shoes tracking in and out of the TT and leaving dirt and debries all over the floor. Our vents were beginning to look like dirt piles. We solved this by buying a plastic tub with a tight-fitting lid and placing it just outside the door. I never really thought about critters hiding in the box but we live in Georgia. If your house doesn't have a spider or two it's most likely ON FIRE!

The added bonus was the Wife and I got into the habit of taking off our shoes prior to going in the trailer. Not only does the trailer stay clean(er) but we stay a whole lot more comfortable and relaxed. I don't tend to wear my favorite clunky boots. Now I favor my Tevas.

Now, if anyone can tell me how to train my Dachaund to wipe his feet before he comes in I'd really be in business. He's sort of old (12) and doesn't take suggestions as well as he used to.

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

BBB>...
That post belongs in the THERAPY section of OUTBACKERS.
Oh, wait....we don't have one yet!


----------



## strongj (Aug 2, 2004)

Steve, your description of "where's my shoes" was right on the mark! ROTFLMAO!


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks Strongj!!

My wife makes me read her that every time I am on line...she just loves it!! Hahahaha

Hey Rev








Go easy on that poor old Dachaund, its got to be tough to even get up the stairs when your legs are that short!! Hahaha









Steve


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Someone made a mod that I really liked... We have not made the mod yet but still may do. They took the step up to the bed slide and made a shoe box out of it.

Who did that mod? Can someone post a link here. That's one that I really want to do.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check with Big Bad Brain. I think he compiled a list of thousands of mods, and posted them on his web page. I believe there is a link from the main forum page.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

The link to my mod list page is here.

I hope to update it in the near future. It is a winter project for me to do some mining on the forum and build more references. There are only 100 links listed.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We keep a large Rubbermaid box with a stout lid just outside of the door. I have thrown a couple of dryer sheets into the bottom and we have yet to experience any buggies. The biggest problem is getting the kids to put the lid back on. I like the idea of two boxes (one wet and the other dry).

The cool and entirely unintended consequence is that our TT stays WAY cleaner. Even our friends note our kids kicking off their shoes and decide to do the same thing. My wife would like to extend this to our house. So far I have resisted that. I had to do that for over a year in Korea and never really got used to it.

Another thought is going barefoot. The kids like it. Mom isn't really cool with that idea though.

Reverie


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

j1mfrog,
I was the one who 'modded' the bed step into a shoe box. It was an easy mod and didn't take much time or effort. The unfortunate thing is that I can't find the pics I posted in the photo gallery and the link that BBB posted isn't coming up for me either. I love computers







(only when they cooperate)







I'm going to be camping Thanksgiving week and will take new pics and post them as soon as I can after we return. This time of year is VERY busy where I work and I've been working tons of overtime. No time to do anything but work, eat and sleep. I'll let you know when they're posted.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the idea of a rubbermaid container, which I started to use; however, if someone has a storage box which is mounted somehow under the TT that holds shoes...this would be the mod for me.









Thor


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

KellerJames said:


> j1mfrog,
> I was the one who 'modded' the bed step into a shoe box. It was an easy mod and didn't take much time or effort... I'm going to be camping Thanksgiving week and will take new pics and post them as soon as I can after we return.
> [snapback]19146[/snapback]​


Thanks.

I'll be waiting. And tell me, how did you end up ripping the carpeting off. It seems to be attached pretty tight.

Jim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Jim,
I owe you an appology for not posting back early last week. When I went to use my digital camera on our last trip, it wouldn't stay on for more than a couple of seconds. I tried to use battery power at first then the power cord/charger. I assume the charger has gone bad in some way since it won't charge the battery or run the camera. I was unable to get the pics of the step/shoe box. 
I you haven't already done it, the carpet on the step is really stapled on well. I just pulled and ripped it enough to see where the step was attached. A couple of screws into the floor and a couple into the wall is all that held it in place. Then I built the new box pretty much like the old one. I did make it a little larger. I used 1/2" birch plywood on the main body of the step. The top of the step needed to have a 'lip' built around three sides. I used some oak scraps that I had on hand. The lip is about 1 1/2" wide so when the top is opened, it will clear the edge of the dinette seat on one side and the front of the couch on the other. The piece across the back is so the lid will tilt back when it's open and stay that way instead of wanting to fall closed. I only carpeted the lid on the new step. The rest was stained to match the wood tones in the trailer. You could carpet the whole thing if that's your prefference. I bought a very plush bath mat in forest green that perfectly matched the other upholstry. Don't forget to cut the lid a little short on the sides to allow for the thickness of the carpet that's wrapped around the wood. Build it so that the lid rests on top of the front plywood piece and use a piece of piano hinge at the pivot point. 
It's really an easy project. I can get 5 or 6 pairs of shoes in it. Unless I'm winter camping with boots rather than shoes. You can even build it a little taller than the original step for more space. 
Again, sorry I couldn't take new pics for you. Maybe someone knows where the original pics are and how to access them.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Keller is the man!


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm impressed! That really looks nice. Looks like a factory install.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Thanks Keller. My next mod.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sweeeeet! I may add that one to my list also.

Tim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Thanks all. 
And thank you Jollymon for posting the pics. I couldn't find them. I know power tools MUCH better than computers. But I'm getting better









Thanks again.


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Shoes? What's a kid need shoes for? Here in Oklahoma, shoes are for horses.

Just kidding. We wear shoes and most of our politicians can read.

Our 5 year old tries to leave at least one shoe at every campground we visit.

That way, we always have spares all over the place.


----------



## CWOBOATS (Oct 13, 2004)

shake1969 said:


> Shoes? What's a kid need shoes for? Here in Oklahoma, shoes are for horses.
> 
> Just kidding. We wear shoes and most of our politicians can read.
> 
> ...


We have twin 5 year old Grand Kids. I know what you mean about leaving at least one shoe/spare at every camp ground we visit.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Keller

I finally got around to doing two of your mods, the storage step and the full size drawer in place of the tip out. They turned out well. Thanks for the ideas and directions.









Jim


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Glad they work well for you. Small mods can make a big difference.


----------

